

Face.com alternative - free face detection and recognition API - patman_h
http://rekognition.com/

======
fifa1234
Thanks. ReKognition is including scene recognition as well. We are still fine-
tuning the scene categories but there are a few (beaches, nightlife, forest)
you can play with now.

